# Electric box truck practicality?



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It is an interesting line of thought, I have changed my trike project in a similar way.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=345638&postcount=654

Instead of a 70mph, 70mile range trike for my commute, now that I no longer work at college my needs have changed.

The trike is now being developed into a cargo vehicle with a 40mph top speed and around a 10 mile range. The requirement is to be able to carry my tools for local bespoke joinery, and building maintenance, work with the largest cargo being occasional 8' x 4' sheet materials laid on the flatbed.

It should be a good candidate for running on lead, for the first year or so.

A part of the reasoning for my change of plan is also that I no longer have the funds to invest in a 'do everything' EV and so it seems sensible to, instead, invest in a 'do what I don't need an ICE to do' EV.

My diesel car, at 70mpg, will still do the long journeys and tow the trailer for any distance but the local money earning work and shopping trips can be done by EV.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

FWIW: in my Ranger at 5000# GVW, your numbers are VERY optimistic. 3% hill at 45 is about 400amps/160 vdc, 430 wh/mi flat and level @ 55 mph. gearing seems to just change the motor rpm, with no appreciable wh consumption difference. YMMV


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.evalbum.com/1102


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

That sounds promising, with 500 Wh/mile and 8000 lb GVW.

What I'd like to find is something like this, which uses a 120V FLA system and achieves 30 miles and 50 MPH:
http://www.evalbum.com/4159

And this is even better, at 223 Wh/mile, 37 mile range, 53 MPH, and a GVW of only 1600 lb. I like the idea of a basic two-seat cab and a short bed, capable of towing a trailer for larger loads as needed:
http://www.evalbum.com/3823

A small tilt/dump bed is also a nice feature:
http://www.evalbum.com/3677

Another little Diahatsu:
http://www.evalbum.com/3046

The VW Vanagon seems nice also. This one weighs 4000 lb with 1500 lb FLA battery pack, and gets 65 mile range and up to 72 MPH. He's in VA, near Blacksburg, so close enough to visit and share ideas:
http://www.evalbum.com/2996

The Hyundai Porter seems like a nice truck style, and this one weighs 4200 lb, and gets 50 miles and up to 65 MPH.
http://www.evalbum.com/2891

I like this as well:
http://www.evalbum.com/2774

And this:
http://www.evalbum.com/2745

I'll try to follow this build in progress. I had a similar truck (1961 Econoline van) configuration. It was simple and easy to work on, but the body and frame rusted beyond safe:
http://www.evalbum.com/1552

This is cute. Probably not really a 2200 HP motor!
http://www.evalbum.com/1537

Another with the style I'm looking for. Not bad, 25 mile range, 70 MPH, 1500 lb GVW:
http://www.evalbum.com/1408

A small van like this would be another possibility. I like the specs, with 288 Wh/mile, 88 MPH, 60 mile range, 2750 lb GVW:
http://www.evalbum.com/1007

Interestingly, most of the above use FLA batteries, so my projection of possible range and performance seem to be reasonable and maybe on the pessimistic side. Seems like my general concept may be a winner, for my own purposes. Thanks for the link - I should have checked EValbum.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I found a vehicle that might meet my needs. It's a Kia Micro Truck for $600: http://york.craigslist.org/cto/3701191565.html









I also found a series of vehicles that are similar. They weigh 1700 to 2000 lb and can carry a ton (at 25 MPH).
http://www.littlewhitetruck.com/pg2.html

Here is another similar truck, which is described as a Suzuki or a Geo Metro:
http://kennethwinter.tripod.com/id8.html

Here's more info on what I'm looking for:
http://badgerlandminitrucks.com/specs.htm

They have some cool vehicles!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey! A fixer upper!

Should be a cool conversion.


----------

